# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Độc đáo những ngôi nhà 'nấm' ở Lào Cai

## nangmai

Đứng trên cao nhìn xuống, vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, xưa cũ của những ngôi nhà trình tường mái xanh rêu ở Y Tý, Lào Cai, khiến nhiều người liên tưởng đến những cây nấm khổng lồ tuyệt đẹp mọc bên sườn núi.

Y Tý là một trong những xã nghèo nhất của huyện vùng cao Bát Xát, Lào Cai. Ở đây mây mù phủ kín quanh năm và thời tiết vô cùng khắc nghiệt. Ấy vậy mà ngày càng nhiều du khách tìm đến với Y Tý. Bên cạnh những thung lũng trên mây và thửa ruộng bậc thang ở độ cao 1.500 m, người người tìm đến nơi đây còn để được ngắm những bản làng với những nếp nhà trình tường nằm san sát bên nhau, dựa vào lưng núi như trong chuyện cổ.


Những ngôi nhà trình tường ở Y Tý chỉ rộng 40 - 60 m2. 

Chỉ cách Lào Cai khoảng 70 km, nhưng đường lên Y Tý quanh co khúc khuỷu. Theo những con đường mòn xoắn ốc ngược lên đỉnh Nhù Cồ San, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như “chạy thẳng lên trời”, rồi chìm ngỉm trong sương mù và mây trắng. Rồi bất chợt trong chốc lát, Y Tý đã hiện ra trước mắt với khung cảnh nên thơ khi những phụ nữ Hà Nhì gùi củi ra chợ giữa mênh mông rừng núi.

Là một trong những dân tộc ít người nhất Việt Nam sinh sống ở Y Tý bên cạnh đồng bào các dân tộc H' Mông, Dao, Giáy… người Hà Nhì, đặc biệt là người Hà Nhì đen, đã làm nên nét quyến rũ rất riêng cho mảnh đất khô cằn khắc nghiệt, bằng những ngôi nhà trình tường độc đáo của mình. Không giống những ngôi nhà sàn thường thấy của đồng bào dân tộc vùng cao, những ngôi nhà trình tường đặc trưng của người Hà Nhì nằm ngay trên nền đất, tường được làm từ đất nện và mái trông xa như hình kim tự tháp.


Mõng nhà trình tường không đào sâu xuống đất mà đặt ngay trên nền đá. 

Ấn tượng nhất trong kiến trúc nhà của người Hà Nhì là các bức trình tường dày 40 – 45 cm, cao 4 – 5 m, với hai vòng trong và ngoài. Cấu trúc này không chỉ xuất phát từ điều kiện kinh tế còn nhiều thiếu thốn của xã vùng cao biên giới, mà nó còn thể hiện sự thích ứng với thời tiết khắc nghiệt ở đây. Những căn nhà trình tường bằng đất rất dày này sẽ giúp người Hà Nhì giữ ấm vào đông mà vẫn mát mẻ vào mùa hè.

Nhìn vào kiến trúc giản đơn của những ngôi nhà trình tường, không ai nghĩ rằng để làm được khoảng 40 m2 nhà, bà con Hà Nhì có khi phải mất hàng tháng trời ròng rã. Thời điểm để tu sửa hoặc xây mới thường sau mỗi vụ mùa. Công đoạn đầu tiên sau khi chọn được mẫu đất ưng ý là đặt móng bằng các loại đá núi. Móng được đặt ngay trên mặt đất bằng mà không phải đào sâu xuống lòng đất như người dưới xuôi.

Tiếp đến là công đoạn trình tường nhà. Đất đã chọn được đưa vào ván khuôn nẹp chắc, dùng chày gỗ giã để nén chặt với nhau, hết lớp nọ đến lớp kia, tạo nên bức tường vững chắc. Sau đó lắp ghép các xà và đòn tay gỗ để lợp mái. Nhà trình tường không có hiên và mái dốc ngắn, lúp xúp lợp từng lớp cỏ gianh.


Nhà trình tường ấm vào mùa đông và mát vào mùa hè. 

Ở giữa nhà có một cửa ra vào và một cửa phụ ở đầu hồi bên trái, hoặc bên phải để ra chuồng trâu, chuồng ngựa phía sau. Nhìn xa những ô cửa nhỏ xíu như lỗ tò vò. So với nhà trình tường của người H' Mông, mặt tường bên trong và bên ngoài của nhà người Hà Nhì được giã, mài nhẵn và mịn trơn, khung dáng đa số là hình vuông thay vì hình chữ nhật.

Dù hiện nay những ngôi nhà trình tường theo nguyên mẫu của người Hà Nhì ở Y Tý không còn nhiều nhưng sức hấp dẫn của chúng dường như không hề thay đổi, nhất là với những tay săn ảnh vào những lúc bình minh lên và hoàng hôn buông xuống. Bởi thế mà nhiều người, khi được chiêm ngưỡng những mái nhà trình tường xanh rêu trong sương trắng, đã phải thốt lên “thiên đường là đây!”.
Theo thông tin du lịch từ dinatour.com.vn

----------


## dung89

Nay mới biết Lào Cai có những ngôi nhà như thế này

----------

